# my goat is 12 days overdue



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

do I just keep waiting?:help:


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Any signs of labor?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

And you are POSITIVE on the date?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

she probably was bred on the next heat cycle.


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

she was bred at the same place my other goat was, (Nubilop acres) and they have been in the buisness for a LONG time like over 20 years? anyhoo they gave me the dates. No goo but she is super fat lol. how long is a heat cycle?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Three weeks between fertile periods. How long was she there?

Did you do blood work to confirm the pregnancy?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I have had a doe 7 days late, that is super late...I would doubt she is truly 12 days overdo.

When was the date she was last with the buck?

What's her udder look like. A well fed grained doe who is not pregnant or milking is going to be 'super fat' even unpregnant  vicki


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a doe that was 12 days late. It was horrible. I know when is her due date excatly becuz I watched her bred. It was 12 days late. OH MY. I understand how you feel! But is she making an udder??


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Three weeks between fertile periods. How long was she there?
> 
> Did you do blood work to confirm the pregnancy?


No bloodwork but she is definately pregnant. she has baby lumps that move around in her belly lol. she was there 1 month, they waited until they saw her bred and then waited to be sure she didn't cycle again. I forgot they had told me that about the cycle. 

my other doe went 6 days late. her udder is fuller but not totally tight. 

thanks all!


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

She is probly waiting for bad weather. It seems my does like to do the deed in the worst weather they can find!! Pray for a storm lol


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a doe go 161 days. Normal for this breed is 145 days but they say they can go +/- 10 days and still be "normal". This was a first-freshener that I hand-bred. She lives in a completely separate building from the bucks (across the yard) and was never exposed to anyone else. She gave me twin boys that strikingly resemble their grandsire (who does not live here and had not been anywhere near this doe in more than a year prior to her kidding date).

As an aside, one popped up for random DNA testing with ADGA (how lucky!) so we will be doing that this weekend. 

I think all my other does have gone between 145 and 149 days (all same breed, different ages & blood lines & seasons for breeding/kidding).


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

rarely do you see kids moving around unless it is a very thin doe. movements you see is very often just the rumen.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

In our NDs, we *normally* see LOTS of movement of kids in the last couple of weeks before kidding. I posted before about my yearling first-freshener-to-be who, when presented at LA to be deemed out of condition (just days from delivering), had her kid poke her nose WAY out her side behind the ribcage, just below the loin. We all looked a little creeped out and when I gently pushed it back in and it moved away, we all laughed out loud.


----------

